# Did Raquel Pennington and Tecia Torres Just Get Married?



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

> Raquel Pennington just defeated Elizabeth Phillips at UFC 202 and it looks like she may have celebrated her victory in a big way... by getting married.
> 
> Pennington posted a photo of herself with girlfriend, and fellow UFC fighter, Tecia Torres outside of a Las Vegas wedding chapel with the caption, "What happens in Vegas......lasts forever."
> 
> ...


https://champions.co/posts/4047309

Cutest lesbians ever. <3


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I thought Tecia was straight. Did she decide to give the other team a try?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

All the power to them. Be happy.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I think they are just messing around... a prank... if you want. 

Raquel does give off those laid back chick vibes though, calm, quiet confidence, i bet she has turned plenty of apparently straight girls.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Oh thank goodness this is news...........................................


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This isn't exactly front page news Everlost. Also Joabbuac what do you mean by turn apparently straight women? Either way Raquel isn't exactly bad looking which sucks that both women are lesbians (or in Tecia's case bi).


----------

